# My own work: Galreath.



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Everybody,

I am planning a dark fantasy film about an orphaned peasant named Galreath, I have been inspired mostly by Tolkien's works, especially the sad ones with this one. I am planning to have it set right after the fall of the Roman Empire and during Pagan England.

There's just onnnnnneeee catch...

There's a large species called Black Orcs, with, as their name states, black skin, known to terrorize humans, especially women. Galreath's family was killed by Orcs, she was saved by an elf. The Elves are helping where they could, but aren't motivated to fight, they have the numbers, but don't have the spirit.

That's when Galreath's humility calls out to the Spirit of the Sword: _Lanten, _it is a sword which many in their pride have called out to and tried to pull from the stone, but only the humility of a lowly peasant girl can pull it out.

I plan for this to be a LONG movie in an old language, and for it to be dark but inspiring, heartwarming and heart wrenching at the same time.

Now we come to my question: What works by Tolkien should I read? I know Beowulf and King Arthur are some I already instinctively know to read. 

Also, how should I make this film enjoyable, even though it''ll be dark and plenty violent. I want to make an inspiring story, where Galreath, a poor peasant girl who has been dabbling in witchcraft, rises to the challenge of saving mankind, even if in the end... they kill her.

Thoughts?

CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm not trying to copy Tolkien in any way shape or form, 

If I have said anything that remotely sounds like it, do not hesitate to let me know.


----------



## mallos (Oct 29, 2016)

Well I guess you could try reading the Children of Húrin, if you haven't already, and the Silmarillion, if you haven't read that already either. They're both pretty dark, tragic books. Although I would suggest calling your Black Orcs something different, because the name Orc not only sounds really Tolkien, it's a little clichéd, too. Perhaps a troll race might be better? That would fit in with the Saxon invasions, as trolls are rather northerly in their origins.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 29, 2016)

Good point.

Trolls it is.

I'll also try to get myself a copy of Sil and CoH.

Thanks Mallos!


----------



## mallos (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm glad to be able to help . Good luck with your film!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes, you can read Children of Hurin though it will not give you any idea. But Farmer Giles of Ham can give you an idea of making such a story as you are planning to create. It's a short story written by Tolkien which describes the encounters between Farmer Giles and a wily dragon named Chrysophylax, and how Giles manages to use these to rise from humble beginnings to rival the king of the land. It is cheerfully anachronistic and light-hearted, set in Britain in an imaginary period of the Dark Ages, and featuring mythical creatures, medieval knights, and primitive firearms. 
You can also give a respectable lineage as Aragorn had from Elendil. For instance, the heir of the powerful sorcerer Lindorie. 
Orcs as foes would make it interesting. Do not try to include many elements from the Middle Earth legendarium or you will get in great danger. Dragons are fine. Since you have read King Arthur and his Knights, you would have seen many stories of Knights who were though they were born poor became great when they came to the court of King Arthur but were yet of honourable lineage such as Sir Tristam of Lyonesse, Sir Percivale(son of Sir Gawain)was raised in the forests of Wales, King Arthur himself who was treated like a servant by Sir Kay.


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 23, 2016)

All the best!!!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks Ingolmin, comes in great handy!


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

So, are you writing it now, or is it already published? I am so glad I came back, you guys rock!!! All of you writing stories of your own now!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 26, 2016)

At this point, I am keeping it in my head, thinking of the story in movie format, picturing all the scenes. I already know which actress would play Galreath. I would probably go to college and research the Dark Ages to really portray it in a rich and accurate way. I plan to play Death. 

I am also writing my own separate Young Adult Dark Fantasy at the same time. I am going to take classes on how to properly screenplay. I could write fiction, and lyrics, but am terrible at screenplays.

I am glad my writings and crazy fantasy ideas make you happy! 

I'm going to try and work on it some more. Sorry, I don't have much at the moment! 

But I hope to have more in the future.

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> At this point, I am keeping it in my head, thinking of the story in movie format, picturing all the scenes. I already know which actress would play Galreath. I would probably go to college and research the Dark Ages to really portray it in a rich and accurate way. I plan to play Death.
> 
> I am also writing my own separate Young Adult Dark Fantasy at the same time. I am going to take classes on how to properly screenplay. I could write fiction, and lyrics, but am terrible at screenplays.
> 
> ...




You should!!! WOW! You guys ... I feel proud of myself knowing you people! I actually heard that the Author of Eragon used to play here, too. He was one of the guys who did RPG writing games with people. I just don't know which one he was.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 26, 2016)

THANKS!!!!! 

I've been working on my Dark Fantasy series since 2012, I'm on chapter 6, not all of it is connected, but I kinda have a story. I feel so glad to be here!! I've only recently started working on _Galreath_.

Wait, Paolini was here!?  That's amazing, maybe he'll find some reason to jump back in...

Any who, I'm glad I got you interested! I love fantasy and talking about fantasy, loved it since I was little.

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> THANKS!!!!!
> 
> I've been working on my Dark Fantasy series since 2012, I'm on chapter 6, not all of it is connected, but I kinda have a story. I feel so glad to be here!! I've only recently started working on _Galreath_.
> 
> ...



Yeah... don't know which one he was though. I heard it in an interview of him. He mentioned that he was in TheTolkienForum - don't know any other online forum with that name except for this one. He said that he played co-writing games with other people. He is young then, so maybe one of the younger members ... I think he was only 14 or 15 when he was writing here.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 26, 2016)

That does indeed match up for when he was writing _Eragon. _That's so cool, though.

When my work is eventually published, look up the name: R.C. Black, I'll let people know about this forum, and hopefully bring more people to dive into The Professor's breathtaking world of Middle-earth. I really owe a lot to him. 

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 26, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> That does indeed match up for when he was writing _Eragon. _That's so cool, though.
> 
> When my work is eventually published, look up the name: R.C. Black, I'll let people know about this forum, and hopefully bring more people to dive into The Professor's breathtaking world of Middle-earth. I really owe a lot to him.
> 
> CL




Yes, please!! It would be nice to see the old folks back in here again. I will wait for you to make your grand announcement.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 26, 2016)

Looks like I have a New Years resolution!

I'll finish the book!

CL


----------



## Persephone (Dec 27, 2016)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Looks like I have a New Years resolution!
> 
> I'll finish the book!
> 
> CL



YAY!!! Looking forward to that!


----------

